# How to make a stitch a few rows below



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

Here is a video of a beautiful stitch. the video is in russian with English subtitles. Now the only question is how to make a stitch a few rows below both in knit and purl. Here is the link:


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I've done that. I used a crochet hook to pull up the loop.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Your link would work if you leave the 's' off of the 'http'
It should be:







hasamod41 said:


> Here is a video of a beautiful stitch. the video is in russian with English subtitles. Now the only question is how to make a stitch a few rows below both in knit and purl. Here is the link:


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> I've done that. I used a crochet hook to pull up the loop.


But where do you put either needle or crochet hook. I'm not sure where to stick the needle to pick up the loop. Sara


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

Linda6885 said:


> Your link would work if you leave the 's' off of the 'http'
> It should be:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Pretty stitch - doesn't look too hard!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

hasamod41 said:


> But where do you put either needle or crochet hook. I'm not sure where to stick the needle to pick up the loop. Sara


There are 3 knit stitches across, put your needle through the centre of the middle one, three stitches down from your left needle.


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> There are 3 knit stitches across, put your needle through the centre of the middle one, three stitches down from your left needle.


Thanks. I'll try to make a swatch. She went fast and I think that once she went into a knit stitch and once into a purl is that correct?


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

hasamod41 said:


> Thanks. I'll try to make a swatch. She went fast and I think that once she went into a knit stitch and once into a purl is that correct?


No, I'm pretty sure that she had 3 knit stitches across and before she knitted any of them, she went into the middle one three stitches down and pulled up the loop, then she knitted those 3 stitches and then went back into the same place to pull up the left loop.

She had those sets of 3 knit stitches between sets of 2 purl stitches.


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks Hilary4 Do you know if there is a U-Tube showing exactly how to do it in slow motion,or maybe some pictures. Sara


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Sorry, no, this is the first time I have seen that particular stitch.


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

OK. Hilary4. Maybe someone else on KP will know. I sure would love to know the name of this stitch. I'm in N.Y.C. Do you have the same time as us. I know the season is different Sara.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Looked at video and it's really pretty. Thanks for posting.


----------



## roxiannalouisa (Feb 23, 2011)

Is she purling the first set of pulled up stitches?


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

knittingnanna19 said:


> Looked at video and it's really pretty. Thanks for posting.


If you figured it out can you maybe make it a little clearer where to put the needle 3 rows down. Also how she get the yarn to lean to the left and then the right or the other way around. the video is beautiful but too fast for me. Sara


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

Dilly darn,, there are no sub titles in english. I get the set up rows which is starting with P3, K3 across. Then row you start the flower, Puff????? I get where you put the needle in the stitch but after that row its a blur... I love this stitch.. don't think I would do it all the way thru a pattern, would break it up with SS. Anyway,,, if anyone figures it out or at least the name of this stitch would be most helpful.. Blessings, Cathy


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

Cathy. Yes but the set-up rows are in detail. I also don't know how to start the "flower Puff" She knits to FAST for me to follow that. Also waiting for help. I e-mailed Johnny in New stitch a day. He said he will try to make a tutorial in a few month. He is very good because he goes slow. Sara


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

This is a really nice stitch. Thank you for posting. I may play it again putting it on pause in order to write down the instructions. It doesn't look difficult. I'm thinking it would make a really nice border around the bottom of a cardigan or sweater. I don't think I would have the patience to make a whole garment with this stitch, though.


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

Bluejay21 when you do could you please post it for us. I would like to make a small scarf. Also please write down how to do the "flower" since a few of us don't know how to do it. Thanks in advance. Sara


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

hasamod41 said:


> Bluejay21 when you do could you please post it for us. I would like to make a small scarf. Also please write down how to do the "flower" since a few of us don't know how to do it. Thanks in advance. Sara


I'll see what I can do. I don't have a lot of time right now (too much taken up with KP). My next job is the taxes. Then I will have time. I will certainly post it. It will only be instructions with no pictures, though.


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks Bluejay21 We can see the picture from the link. We need instructions. Sara


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

Sara, I know how to start the first row of the flower, when you come back I believe its knit the knit and purl the purl, but when she starts the next row it's totally different. 

If we just had a name of the stitch..

Am going to try to translate the title.. Will let you know. Cathy


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks Cathy. If I knew the name of the stitch I would have googled it for more help. But it sure if a gorgeous flower. Now all we need is a russian speaking KPer. Who also knows a little English. Sara


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

Well that didn't work.. Her video is good but she's a very fast knitter and while trying to understand the concept and follow her it's a bllllluuuuur ...


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

cdanzinger said:


> Well that didn't work.. Her video is good but she's a very fast knitter and while trying to understand the concept and follow her it's a bllllluuuuur ...


Cathy Are you good with recorders. Maybe you can mute her talking and and talk what you can see. What do you think about that. Sara


----------



## AmyClaire (Jun 3, 2011)

On row 5, you're pausing before and after each k3 column to pick up the big stitches.

On row 6, you slip the big stitches and k or p the rest.

On row 7, you SSK the right-leaning big stitch to the first stitch in the column of knits and you K2tog the left-leaning big stitch to the last stitch in the column of knits.

Row 5: slip 1, purl 2. *You're between a column of purls and a column of knits. Time to pull up a lifted stitch from the center of the column of knits: Count down to the 4th row on the left needle's second stitch. Poke you needle in there and knit up a big loop. Adjust the tension. K3, pull up another loop from the SAME stitch. P2* across; end p3 instead of p2

Row 6: slip the first stitch. K2. With yarn in back, SLIP the giant lifted stitch. For the rest of the row, purl the purls, knit the knits, and slip the giant lifted stitches with yarn in back.

Row 7: slip 1, purl 2. *SSK the giant stitch with the first knit stitch. Knit 1. K2Tog the next knit stitch with the giant stitch. Purl 2* across, end p3 instead of p2.

Here's hoping Johnny makes us a nice clear video


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

AmyClaire said:


> On row 5, you're pausing before and after each k3 column to pick up the big stitches.
> 
> On row 6, you slip the big stitches and k or p the rest.
> 
> ...


Thank you AmyClaire

If everyone asks maybe he'll make it sooner. He is really a very nice guy he helped me much in the past. Sara


----------



## AmyClaire (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes he's a nice guy and has helped me make a lot of connections in the knitting community!


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

What kind of connections in knitting did you need?


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

I loved the way she was knitting.


----------



## AmyClaire (Jun 3, 2011)

Speaking of how the woman in the video knits ... she wraps her purls backwards. 

That means her knits are mounted the wrong way when she returns to the right side rows.

That is probably behind her bizarre removal and replacement of the right-leaning elongated stitch, where a simple SSK would suffice for those of us who wrap our purls in the same direction as our knits.


----------



## AmyClaire (Jun 3, 2011)

hasamod41 said:


> What kind of connections in knitting did you need?


He helped us evaluate instructors and find sponsors for Yarnosphere; and once The Knitting Show is past the pilot stage I'll ask him to call a lot more people for me


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

AmyClaire said:


> He helped us evaluate instructors and find sponsors for Yarnosphere; and once The Knitting Show is past the pilot stage I'll ask him to call a lot more people for me


The show was in california only? And what kind of a show was it? I never hear of it. I live in N.Y.C.


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

its a keeper


----------



## lesley T (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow did you see that cast on!!!


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

hasamod41 said:


> Here is a video of a beautiful stitch. the video is in russian with English subtitles. Now the only question is how to make a stitch a few rows below both in knit and purl. Here is the link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

jeanbess said:


> did figure it out but do not know how to write it down, keep going back to the video it starts making sense also view it on a computer screen not on a tablet


Very nice ! How many stitches did you cast on for this swatch ?


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

angelaine said:


> Very nice ! How many stitches did you cast on for this swatch ?


47 st sl 1 p2( k3 p2 ) at the end p3
if you need more help i will try to explain


----------



## AmyClaire (Jun 3, 2011)

hasamod41 said:


> The show was in california only? And what kind of a show was it? I never hear of it. I live in N.Y.C.


We're threadjacking 

I've sent you a PM!


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Some time ago this was posted and I said that when I got time I would watch the video and see if I could write out the pattern. Well, here it is:

When I watched the video, the English captions came up on the screen, thus:

Rows 1 and 3:	*2Purl, 3Knit,*, 2Purl
Rows 2 and 4:	*2Knit, 3Purl*, 2Knit
Row 5: *2Purl, M1(4R), 3Knit, M1(4R)*, 2Purl
Row 6: 2Knit, *1WYIF, 3Purl, 1WYIB, 2Knit*
Row 7: 2Purl, 2 Swap and 2Ktog, K1, 2Ktog, 2Purl
Row 8: *2Knit, 3Purl*, 2Knit
Row 9: Repeat Row 5

I transposed the instructions to P2 or K3, etc., which is the usual way our patterns are written.

I have worked through the pattern from my instructions. I did find it quite tricky to make the second loop; i.e., insert the RH needle into the stitch where you made the first loop (three rows below the needle). It can be done, but, as Fergablu2 said, it might be easier to use a crochet hook to pull the second loop through.

The woman in the video cast on 19 sts and slipped the first stitch and purled the last stitch on every row. If you want to do this, then you would cast on in multiples of 5 + 2 + 2. I cast on 17 sts (multiples of 5 + 2) for my sample. I didnt slip the first stitch or purl the last st (if the row ended K2).

My interpretation:

Rows 1 and 3:	*P2, K3*, P2
Rows 2 and 4:	*K2, P3*, K2
Row 5: P2, *Skip the next stitch (this is the first of the 3 stitches that were knit on the previous row). In the next stitch (the second stitch of the K3 from the previous row), count down 3 rows below the needle (in the video she counted 4 INCLUDING the needle). Insert the RH needle into the middle of this stitch and draw yarn from the back to form a loop. This loop is now on the RH needle. K3. Insert the RH needle into the stitch where you made the first loop and make another loop*.

On the RH needle you will have 2 purled stitches, a loop, 3 knit stitches and a loop.

Continue from * to * to the last 2 sts, P2.

Row 6: K2, *with yarn in front, slip the loop, P3, slip the loop, wyib K2.*
Row 7: P2, *wyib slip the RH needle behind both legs of the loop and into the front leg of the next st purlwise. Catch the loop, which is now loose and slip it and the other slipped st back to the LH needle and knit them together. K1, knit the next st and the following loop together*, P2.
Row 8: *k2, P3*, K2.

Rows 5 through 8 form the pattern.

I hope this is clear. I tried to make the instructions as clear as possible. Being a former teacher, I sometimes go overboard. Please let me know if this is useful.

PS. I tried to attach the Word document without success, so I copied and pasted.


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> Some time ago this was posted and I said that when I got time I would watch the video and see if I could write out the pattern. Well, here it is:
> 
> When I watched the video, the English captions came up on the screen, thus:
> 
> ...


Thank you BlueJay21. I'll try it out Sara


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

hasamod41 said:


> Here is a video of a beautiful stitch. the video is in russian with English subtitles. Now the only question is how to make a stitch a few rows below both in knit and purl. Here is the link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

Bernadette F said:


> Thank you for the link, it is such a pretty stitch and looks doable from just watching her. I would like to find out the name of the stitch for future reference.


Hi Bernadette F. You are welcome. "I would like to find out the name of the stitch for future reference"So do I. If you find out the name, please let me know. Sara


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

hasamod41 said:


> Hi Bernadette F. You are welcome. "I would like to find out the name of the stitch for future reference"So do I. If you find out the name, please let me know. Sara


Will do Sara, have not had a chance to look through my stitch directories as yet.


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Bernadette F. Thanks


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Linda6885 said:


> Your link would work if you leave the 's' off of the 'http'
> It should be:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tatyana (Apr 1, 2011)

BlueJay21 posted correct pattern.
I went thru her web
http://biblioteka-ua.ucoz.ru/news/koloski_iz_vytjanutykh_petel/2013-11-14-127
and it has the instruction on English:
--------------------------------------------------------------
Перевод на английский:

За перевод большое спасибо http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdzJNrp-R3BvxInedCDfXLQ

Row 1 (right side) you slip 1, p2, k3 and end in p3.
Row 2 (wrong side) Slip 1 and do the opposite ending in p1.
Row 3 Repeat row 1
Row 4 Repeat row 2.
Row 5 Slip 1, p2, pick the yarn from the third row below and knit to make the "spikelets" (that's what the translator calls them..), k3, make the other side of the "spikelets" on the same place, repeat, end in p1
Row 6 Slip 1, knit the knits, purl the purls but slip the "spikelets".
Row 7 (right side) Slip 1, p2, before you knit the "spikelets" you change the order of the stitches on your left needle and knit 2 together.
Row 8 Slip 1, knit the knits, purl the purls.
Row 9 Repeat row 5 and start the "spikelets" again.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

The video is very clear and easily followed. Tried it and the stitch works well. The biggest problem is the pulling up the 2nd 'spike' loop. The rest is very simple and it looks nice. Would make a great detail stitch.


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

Like the stitch. Can't wait to try it.

Donna K


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Just looked at the woman's website, Sheru Studios. Such a creative crochet artist. Many applique and button pieces that look worth trying.


----------



## colleen911 (Oct 12, 2011)

Underneath the video there is a place to click on that says transcribe. This is what comes up:1:09 1 and 3 Row: *2Purl, 3Knit * 2Purl
1:44 2 and 4 Row: * 2K, 3P, * 2K
2:14 Row 5: * 2P, 1M (4R), 3K, 1M (4R), * 2P
4:39 Row 6: * 2K, 1WYIF, 3P, 1WYIF, * 2K
5:33 Row 7: * 2P, 2 Swap and K2tog, 1K, K2tog, * 2P
7:38 Row 8: * 2K, 3P, * 2K
8:10 R 9 = R 5
I'm not sure what the (4R) is but I think that is the directions for the stitch.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

BlueJay21 said:


> Some time ago this was posted and I said that when I got time I would watch the video and see if I could write out the pattern. Well, here it is:
> 
> When I watched the video, the English captions came up on the screen, thus:
> 
> ...


Thank you, Bluejay, for taking the time to do this. I have a question on your Row 6, though.

You've got WYIF and then WYI*B*. On the captions provided on the video, she has WYI*F* BOTH times. Did you watch it and see her leave the yarn in front both times and correct her mistake? (She goes to fast for me to tell, esp. since she is doing continental. It's hard for me to read those stitches, even when they are slow.) Or did you mean to type WYIF both times, but accidentally wrote WYIB?


----------



## bell (Jan 21, 2011)

Linda6885 said:


> Your link would work if you leave the 's' off of the 'http'
> It should be:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

BlueJay - how did you get the video to translate? WHich video translated, the one on her page or the one on youTube?

I searched all over the youTube page and could not find anyway to have the subtitles in English.

I also went to her page and still could not find anyway to translate the video.


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

hasamod41 said:


> Thanks Hilary4 Do you know if there is a U-Tube showing exactly how to do it in slow motion,or maybe some pictures. Sara


hasamod41, you might try this video, it goes quite slowly.






RobbiD


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

RobbiD said:


> hasamod41, you might try this video, it goes quite slowly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, RobbiD! You not only found a great, SLOW, video, you found the name of the stitch! It's in continental (I'm a thrower), but it's so slow and thorough that it is easy to understand! Thank you for taking the time to find this and share it!!! (Oh, the only difference is that this video does the loop stitch 4 rows below NOT COUNTING the needle row, so I guess it can be made either way!  )


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

RobbiD said:


> hasamod41, you might try this video, it goes quite slowly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much RobbiD


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

Your welcome  

RobbiD


----------

